# Want a tidy engine bay



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

I want to start tidying up the engine bay on my tt bought a polishing kit a little while ago polished up the charge pipe, inlet manifold, strut bar, red tip , red bmc air filter ext..... But now I want to tidy up the n75 valve & the small bit of loom for the injectors so what's the best way of doing so ? 
And any pics of your bays?
Cheers j


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Pics of your bays? Prepare to be inundated :wink:




















PS: Loom? Cover it. N75? You can barely see it! But a bit of WD40 should help.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha I great yea just realised that  opps
and that looks really nice 
But my n75 is sat right on the top of the rocker/cam cover :s







few things done since .... But look ^^^
Just looks scruffy


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Pics of your bays? Prepare to be inundated :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monkey Scrotum finish cam cover! :roll:


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

sell CAPS like throttle body cap/cover ect Along with fuel rail and adaptors / hose ect.. forgot Dipstick and tube....










Caps how they are sent and 2.0 coilpack conversion with RED spacers above

air induction box below: K&N filter shown










Lots of great items : can anodize / power coat / engrave Comes in plain and doTTs "8"


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice cover:








Monkey scrotum cover:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Wak said:


> Monkey Scrotum finish cam cover! :roll:


  Hmm Wak you been up to Hartlepool recently? Only place I know were monkeys are inspected THAT closely... :wink:



whanab said:


> .......stuff.....
> 
> sell CAPS like throttle body cap/cover ect Along with fuel rail and adaptors / hose ect.. forgot Dipstick and tube....


Is that an advert just just hard sell? :?

Brian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just keep it simple & almost OEM.  .. Click to enlarge








Hoggy.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

One of these would help tidy it up :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=312619


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Pictures of engine bays, 3; shameless self-advertising, 2.

:wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah but, my post contains pics of a tidy engine bay as well :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> One of these would help tidy it up :wink:
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=312619


Hi, Staners1 (marc) *gave* me a set, but haven't decided whether to fit or not.  :wink: 
Hoggy


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Steviedtt bought a set least week of ya they arrived yesterday  just got to fit them now also just fitted new oil and Coolant cap covers 
And just paid for some strut covers that were in the for sale section 
Want to go for the same look as mondo still keeping it tidy and having that clean look !
As for the rainbow bay not what I'm looking for but thanks


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

smally4 said:


> Steviedtt bought a set least week of ya they arrived yesterday


So ya did  glad you like them :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > One of these would help tidy it up :wink:
> ...


Your engine bay looks *immaculate* the way it is Hoggy :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > SteviedTT said:
> ...


Hi Steve, Well Thank You. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Like to keep it clean & sparkling.  
Hoggy.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Work in progress....


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

LordG71 said:


> Work in progress....


Excellent start. Well on the way. Guess you know what you want to do but, if you haven't already, I'd think about giving Oldguy a shout and getting one of his engine cover oil cap rings; they're lovely:
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=282097&p=2322512&hilit=ring+oil#p2322512


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

im just trying to clean up my engine bay but was thinking of cleaning out the air filter all the way to the throttle body but there a black clips that go all the way round the tube at the trhootle body and air filter box how do i get them off?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

kitcar98 said:


> im just trying to clean up my engine bay but was thinking of cleaning out the air filter all the way to the throttle body but there a black clips that go all the way round the tube at the trhootle body and air filter box how do i get them off?


You need a pair of mould grips and squash the ends together on the clips to release them.
Will be quite difficult to get a 1.8 bay looking like this.. :lol: 








Steve


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

V6RUL said:


>


That looks lush!


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

ok i have tried to look on google but it comes up with multi grip instead can i just use them and once i have them off how do i tighten it up again?


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitcar98 or you on about the silver clips that go all the way around the pipes bit like Jubilee clips but only have a small crimped bit on them?
If so there are special pliers for them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Couple of shots of my bay on this link http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Nice cover:
> View attachment 1
> 
> Monkey scrotum cover:


well i have never seen a cover coated like that!!!! it is almost as if the coating has reacted badly with some chemical? the other one looks like textured paint also, only reason to do that on a cam cover is if someone has shot blasted it not sand blasted...and basically chewed the metal work up with the rough shot.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> kitcar98 said:
> 
> 
> > im just trying to clean up my engine bay but was thinking of cleaning out the air filter all the way to the throttle body but there a black clips that go all the way round the tube at the trhootle body and air filter box how do i get them off?
> ...


i love your bay steve well all except the cross strut......to me it just looks like it doesn't belong m8.

LordG71, love the colour Ral7024 is nice.....but metallic would have altered the way it looks to have a tough of orange peel effect. (too much coating) is nice though m8


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yellow that's very nice the shot where the bonnets down and still see the engine is lush!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Couple of shots of my bay on this link http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


as expected Andy........purrrrrrfection m8


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

erm the clips i am talking about are these


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kitcar98 said:


> erm the clips i am talking about are these


just push the protuding ends together to loosen m8


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of shots of my bay on this link http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/
> ...


Cheers mate I do my best :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

smally4 said:


> Yellow that's very nice the shot where the bonnets down and still see the engine is lush!


Thanks can't take credit for them one of the lads on the vagcars forum did them


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

My engine bay.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok cheers gazzer and do I push them away from each other to tighten them? What shall I use to sqweze them together with?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kitcar98 said:


> Ok cheers gazzer and do I push them away from each other to tighten them? What shall I use to sqweze them together with?


spring loaded m8....they will auto lock again once you have them where you want them. pair of pliers or mole grips bud


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


>


very nice Nick and the powder coating is very good in my view. does look a little too regimental though m8 as in everything matches completely. only my opinion and the amount you have spent to get that look and clenliness means you love it......and that is what counts mucker.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Seeing all these great pics think it will look better if I just put the engine cover bk on


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

smally4 said:


> Seeing all these great pics think it will look better if I just put the engine cover bk on


smally.......everyone starts somewhere bud. make a plan in your mind on how you want it to look and then do it in stages....even changing standard oem hoses for silicone makes a big change m8. (don't be put off by the pics you have seen)


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

ok thanks gazzer for the help


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kitcar98 said:


> ok thanks gazzer for the help


np's m8.........just do ya own thing and enjoy the car.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> smally.......everyone starts somewhere bud. make a plan in your mind on how you want it to look and then do it in stages....even changing standard oem hoses for silicone makes a big change m8. (don't be put off by the pics you have seen)


ok cheers mate  
Have ordered a few new bits this weekend so when they arrive I'll fit them all and decide where to go from there cheers


----------



## Billy225 (Dec 29, 2012)

Love it gazzer that looks pucka think im gonna get that done did you do it your self or get it done


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> well i have never seen a cover coated like that!!!! it is almost as if the coating has reacted badly with some chemical?...


...or the person applying the paint went overboard with the heavy coats and it wrinkled up much more than desired... 



Gazzer said:


> ...the other one looks like textured paint also, only reason to do that on a cam cover is if someone has shot blasted it not sand blasted...and basically chewed the metal work up with the rough shot.


...of course the other reason is because they like the finish, Gaz.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

true mondy very true, i had to do james in texured as someone had shot blasted it and really chewed the metal to pieces. got another cam cover coming this week for the mx5 that i am going to play with, will post up in other marqes when done. weird though in here the peeps want the best in the mazda forum they hand paint everything :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hoping to get my rocker by Pureklas on this season.
Steve


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

This 'season'? Wot, you coming out? [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mondo said:


> This 'season'? Wot, you coming out? [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Yes, I'm going to be all shinny.
Steve


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Couple of things done today added the bling kit , new strut caps , oil/ coolant caps and removed plastic trim along rail 
.... Steady progress !

What's every one opions on removing n249 valve ? RATED or HATED ?


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Started the task of polishing my cover today ..... Decided not to get it red in the end 
Only don't one stage fingers already killing  
At first.....








Now ...









Long way to go yet !


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks great! Well done you.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nem said:


>


Just class Nick... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Looks great! Well done you.


Thanks  
hopefully after a couple more grades of wet and dry will be able to start polishing


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

I have only really started on my bay but slowly getting there... A few upgrades and colour splashes here and there... Painted my strut bar yesterday and pretty happy where the bay is heading... Hoses next


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

My previous roadster


----------



## hodgybysea (Feb 24, 2010)

Not into cleaning engines personally but they look great,a wipe with an oily rag is about as far as I go,but the one thing that catches my eye ,is the screws?bolts? that hold the battery cover and engine cover.Half of mine are either knackered or missing.
Can you buy these over the counter are are the guys making do with their own ideas?.
Just have a few odd bolts holding my battery cover on as they went missing in the snow when I took them off.Cheers.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

hodgybysea said:



> Not into cleaning engines personally but they look great,a wipe with an oily rag is about as far as I go,but the one thing that catches my eye ,is the screws?bolts? that hold the battery cover and engine cover.Half of mine are either knackered or missing.
> Can you buy these over the counter are are the guys making do with their own ideas?.
> Just have a few odd bolts holding my battery cover on as they went missing in the snow when I took them off.Cheers.


Have a look here :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=251838


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

I loved Your old bay markypoo! was gutted when I bought my tt and seen yours up for sale about a month after !


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

kitcar98 said:


> Ok cheers gazzer and do I push them away from each other to tighten them? What shall I use to sqweze them together with?


Do yourself a favour and get a pair of these. Those spring clamps are a real pain unless they front and centre for easy access with normal pliers. I couldn't find any where I live when I needed them and my hands are knuckles are just starting to get better. 

Cheers.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

smally4 said:


> I loved Your old bay markypoo! was gutted when I bought my tt and seen yours up for sale about a month after !


Cheers mate :wink: I really should have changed the expansion tank, see it every time I look at the pics :roll:


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

O yea never even realised that just photoshop a clean one in ha


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

CRU57Y said:


> kitcar98 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok cheers gazzer and do I push them away from each other to tighten them? What shall I use to sqweze them together with?
> ...


Any links for this product? Thanks


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

jhoneyman said:


> CRU57Y said:
> 
> 
> > kitcar98 said:
> ...


Here ya go. You may find them cheaper somewhere else.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRO-Long-Rea ... 3f1fabb77a

Cheers.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Finally got some 









Been wanting these for way to long now ..... And I did need the rocker cover breather hose as mine has gone soft so what better time than now to splash out


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

At risk of looking a twonk .. what do we we use to clean the engine bay, metal and platsics etc..?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

croydon said:


> At risk of looking a twonk .. what do we we use to clean the engine bay, metal and platsics etc..?


Try a search in the show and shine section loads of info in there


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

For the plastics I just use a silicone spray 
But for metals all depends on what state they are in if all clean and polished up then metal polish 
But if there just normal then I would guess a wet cloth


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

smally4 said:


> For the plastics I just use a silicone spray
> But for metals all depends on what state they are in if all clean and polished up then metal polish
> But if there just normal then I would guess a wet cloth


Ok great thanks. Tbh I've most likely a few more issue to worry about under the bonnet than a clean look [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Question about powder coating.

What temperature stability is needed on inlets and cam covers (I.e. how hot do they get)?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd start by either removing the n249 all together or other people tend to relocate it so its not seen. Then get your rocker cover painted gloss black and get the tfsi red coilpacks, Also upgrading all your hoses to silicone makes to engine look 10x better.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gone Ape said:


> Question about powder coating.
> 
> What temperature stability is needed on inlets and cam covers (I.e. how hot do they get)?


Powder coating will be fine on injection manifold cam cover turbo air intake as long as you don't use the crackle finish


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> Question about powder coating.
> 
> What temperature stability is needed on inlets and cam covers (I.e. how hot do they get)?


Powder coating takes the parts up to temps between 180° - 210°c. If a heat resistant powder is used the finished surface will be able to withstand temperatures upto 400°c.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Powder coating will be fine on injection manifold cam cover turbo air intake as long as you don't use the crackle finish


...unless it's VHT wrinkle black - or red, I guess.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

JS53MES said:


> My engine bay.


Where is everyone getting these gorgeous looking oil and water caps from?

Plus the little dimpled bolts for trim pieces? ( not shown in pic )

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > My engine bay.
> ...


They are OEM kit on the R8 and some Porsches


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers Andy. Like the idea of the R8 caps keeping it OM Audi.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> Cheers Andy. Like the idea of the R8 caps keeping it OM Audi.
> 
> Paul


Forgot to say you need to mod the oil cap as it will sit 90 degrees out of line Awesome sell then already modded I think


----------

